# REHOME: Two bunnies needing homes



## gentle giants (Mar 13, 2008)

Sparkle and Ruby are two young does that are needing homes. The owner is apparently having trouble taking care of them, I'm not sure what The whole story is. These girls are about 5 months old, unspayed. The owner has had to separate them because they are starting to fight.I am going to try and post pics of them, hope these work.

Ruby.







Sparkle.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh my Gosh, GG. They are just gorgeous. What an incredible avenue here for them to find homes. Where would half the population of unwanted bunnies be if kind humans were unavailable to help? 

For someone looking for petite girls, I'm ooouuu'ing just lookin' at their pics. OK, gotta get back to work....

TF


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, the owner has them advertised _for free_ on some classified website. A friend of mine contacted me for the owner, and because I am running so crazy around here right now, I told her that I would not be willing to take them until after Easter if she hasn't found homes for them by then. My friend says that she is pretty good about screening new homes, and had already turned down one or two that she didn't feel were appropiate. I am really hoping that she can find them homes, because for me to take on more right now would really be insane.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 13, 2008)

Whereabouts are they being advertised from? (So I can put it in the title...)

They sure are a beautiful couple of girls!! I love that silver color!!


----------



## okiron (Mar 13, 2008)

aww so cute!!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry I'm not more help, but what beautiful girls! Sparkle looks so much like Cinnabun, she even has the reddish eyes :tears2: I hope they both get great homes soon! Maybe they'd be buddies again once spayed... Are those pictures of them full grown?


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 13, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Whereabouts are they being advertised from? (So I can put it in the title...)
> 
> They sure are a beautiful couple of girls!! I love that silver color!!


I can't remember where she said it was, I don't think it was one I have heard of. I can ask and find out.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh wow, Ruby looks so much like my Zeus it's scarey! She's a cutie! Let us know if you find out where exactly they are located.


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 16, 2008)

I do know they are within a few miles of me, so south central Illinois. I can always help out some with transport, if needed.


----------

